# Hello-new here



## dtymemphis (Sep 1, 2021)

I want to say HELLO to the crypto folks on here.  I'm looking forward to reading, and learning more from members on here.

I'm a bit older at 52 years of age, but last year I was bitten by the crypto bug and it hasn't let go. I've built my first mining rig the past 3 months. I'm up to 7 cards mining on flexpool with T-rex miner for ETH at about 310 mh/sec.  More cards on the way and growing the "hobby" into a profitable source of income are in the plans. 

I'm an Nvidia guy;  don't know much about AMD cards.  I will say I respect AMD for not making/changing over to LHR cards like Nvidia has. I've got a business background and Nvidia forcing the LHR onto customers seems they are making a stupid move in my opinion.  The forced LHR cards sure a good way to alienate some customers, or drive them to the competition.

I'm not in Memphis, TN as the name implies, but it's the closest big city. Maybe I will find other Mid-Southerners on here. I've got a lot to learn, but I am learning. 

It's an expensive, and sometimes frustrating hobby but I do love it so far. ha ha

dtymemphis


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Keep the temps in the room under 80°F


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Sep 2, 2021)

dtymemphis said:


> I want to say HELLO to the crypto folks on here.  I'm looking forward to reading, and learning more from members on here.
> 
> I'm a bit older at 52 years of age, but last year I was bitten by the crypto bug and it hasn't let go. I've built my first mining rig the past 3 months. I'm up to 7 cards mining on flexpool with T-rex miner for ETH at about 310 mh/sec.  More cards on the way and growing the "hobby" into a profitable source of income are in the plans.
> 
> ...


You're just looking at it from a purely crypto-mining perspective.
The reason I believe they implemented LHR cards was not to alienate customers, but rather to get more of their cards into the hands of gamers(sort of, lol). Its not a matter of NVidia having anything against crypto-mining, but they just don't have the resources to keep up with the added demand from crypto-mining. Plus I don't think any graphics card manufacturer wants to have their product become dependent on crypto-mining and its economical uncertainty while possibly losing their share of the gaming market in the process. Gaming will always be around & has been around for many years, but crypto not so much. NVidia & AMD have a hell of a lot more to lose than any crypto-miner does if they make the wrong bet, and from a business perspective and not having a crystal ball to predict the future, they're going to bet on gaming instead of crypto. So it shouldn't be surprising or seen as alienating anyone that they opted to do this.


----------



## cvaldes (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm not seeing the logic here.

Mining ETH on GPUs is essentially stupid. It's like trying to get rich from Amazon by driving one of the company's delivery trucks. Fortunes are made via investment not by mining. This is not cryptocurrency specific. I'd say 99% of the world's richest people made their fortune via investments (not by ordinary wages or salaries) or via inheritance from a family member who made their fortune by investment.

If you want to make real money from cryptocurrency, *TRADE* the cryptocurrency.

Let's remember that most cryptocurrencies aren't mined with GPUs.

Yeah, I could mine ETH on my Radeon RX 580 that I paid $180 a year ago. It would trickle in a few dollars and maybe I would have paid it off by now (after offsetting electricity). Now if one bought this card in the past six months, most likely it would have been ~$700. The time to recoup the GPU cost would be nearly a year and the break-even point would still be months away.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 2, 2021)

dtymemphis said:


> I want to say HELLO to the crypto folks on here.  I'm looking forward to reading, and learning more from members on here.
> 
> I'm a bit older at 52 years of age, but last year I was bitten by the crypto bug and it hasn't let go. I've built my first mining rig the past 3 months. I'm up to 7 cards mining on flexpool with T-rex miner for ETH at about 310 mh/sec.  More cards on the way and growing the "hobby" into a profitable source of income are in the plans.
> 
> ...



You're too late to be honest.

ETH mining is about to end as it is going Proof of Stake. I'd hold off on those investments, to be honest, unless you like burning money, energy and GPUs. Miners are soon going to be the worker bees getting minimal wages.

The money in crypto is made with pump & dump these days. Trading.

This is what you're looking at; bought low a month ago? You can already cash out again today... Or you can sit on it and wait for an even bigger gap.

*


*


----------



## trog100 (Sep 2, 2021)

mining as a hobby is fine.. if you are mining and storing eth that is also fine.. most of the money you make will be from the rise in value of eth.. 

trading might well be the way to make most money but its also the way to lose most money.. be careful.. 

best of luck with your new hobby.. 

trog


----------



## xrobwx71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Welcome to TPU!


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 2, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> You're too late to be honest


Where have I heard that before?

There'll be another GPU-coin.  Sad for gamers, but true.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 2, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Where have I heard that before?
> 
> There'll be another GPU-coin.  Sad for gamers, but true.



I doubt we see one that blows up to ETH standards. We'd have seen another GPU mineable coin blow up with LHR if this were the case (considering that specifically targets ETH mining).

So yes, I'm in the camp of not investing anymore money into this right now. You're going to pay the absurd premiums, and ETH mining dies in December.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 2, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> I doubt we see one that blows up to ETH standards.


I didn't expect one to exceed the Litecoin surge, and yet here we are.  Nothing can be certain anymore.

But I'll agree with you on one point:  Buying during a spike is doing it wrong.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 2, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Where have I heard that before?
> 
> There'll be another GPU-coin.  Sad for gamers, but true.



Alright, fair enough - currently, for ETH, you'd be too late.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 2, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Nothing can be certain anymore.



I won't disagree with that. But until we see that coin coming I'd recommend against expanding any current GPU mining farms.


----------

